# Blades for Clippers?



## Secret Agent Hobbes (Jan 17, 2020)

Need clipper blade advice and pictures - We were looking to buy one blade for a new Wahl KM10 that I can use to clip the majority of our spoo's body and was hoping to find pictures of spoo's clipped with #5 and #7 blades. I been debating between the two sizes and was hoping that someone could help me please. 

We just bought the Wahl KM10 to supplement our Wahl Bravura because it takes forever to clip Hobbes whole body with the Bravura (love the Bravura but wanted stronger clippers to help get through the body a bit faster.) We bought the metal clipper guard set for the KM10as well but understand that the blades make cutting faster and easier. Hobbes and I would love that! 

(Here he is now in all his over fuzzy glory...I think that I am going to go with the more classic poodle shaved faced for the first time since he was a puppy and I am both excited and nervous. We have become so used to seeing him with at least a mustache.)

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Until someone with better info and actual pictures comes by:

Copied from another thread in the Grooming forum
_Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut Single Blade Detachable Clippers*
Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip. _


_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F __Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2 __Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9 __Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10 __Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15 __Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30 __Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50 __Are specifically for short surgical cuts_
_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above.

*Recommended blade numbers for different lengths of cut for pet clipping:

Summer:* Blade number to use over the body – # 7; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – #10.

*Winter: *Blade number to use over the body – # 4 or #5; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – # 10.

If you use any shorter or longer over the dog’s body you may find the cut is too close to the skin and doesn’t look that nice or it is too long and it means you have to clip the dog more often to keep it tidy.

If you are doing specific breed clipping then you will need to follow the recommendations for that particular breed and it may be necessary to purchase more dog grooming equipment."_

This chart shows the cut length of the single blade detachables. Add the comb length to what you see here to determine how long you want his body, legs, face, feet, and tail.























Here's the Oster chart with blade recommendations for various cuts


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have an Oster A5 turbo. It is long corded and will glide through mats. I use a 10 for face feet and sanitary; Rest of the body I use a 7 blade this time of year - Winter I like a 5 blade. In my opinion heavy duty clipper does the best job for a standard. I like that I can get a variety of blades - I have never been a fan of cordless - they are quieter yes, but too hard for the body . Most people seem to like the Bravura - I don't care for the 5 in one blade - they wear out quick and then you have to buy the 5 in 1 and trash the old one - can not be sharpened. I also do not like the choices with the 5-1. The lowest position is a 9. so you pretty much need need comb guides.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have a bravura and a km cordless that I got recently. For a short body trim I like a 4f on Misha. 7f will look fairly shaven. 5f is somewhere in between. Still really very short. I'd use bravura for a 10 clip on the face. No shorter than that for first time.

The bravura 5 in 1 blades can be sharpened just fine. I send mine in to Northern Tails. But they last me a good while before they need it. For my mini the bravura was really perfectly adequate for his body. I only got the km because his hair is not great with combs and does better with blades. Mainly the legs are an issue. Very soft limp hair. I have found it better for this purpose but I don't feel a real power difference. But I don't really need a ton of power for Misha's soft hair.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a 5-in-1 Wahl Arco. Last weekend I did Basil's body with the 6mm guard, and then this weekend I used the 3mm guard. They are like #5 and #7 lengths, respectively.

3mm









6mm









Her face is shaved with a #30 blade.

The difference is really subtle. I honestly think you could flip a coin. 

Personally, I wanted to show off the athletic poodle aesthetics so I went shorter. It's more bold and eye catching. It made her bracelets look bigger.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would go with a 5 if you really only want to buy one blade, but I really think you need 2 of whatever you pick since blades get hot and you can burn your dog if you keep going with a hot blade. I do a 5 or 7 once or twice a year to be short all over and give a chance for their skin to "breathe." I use a Wahl Bravura for face, feet and sanitary set at 30 for face and feet and usually a 10 for sanitary.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't have any pictures of my poodles clipped with a 5f or 7f blade. Right now, since we are coming out of winter in Minnesota, my girls are clipped with a 3f. I plan to have them shaved with a 5f blade in the summer. 

Here is a picture of Lily (body clipped with a 3f blade about 1.5 weeks ago).


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Secret Agent Hobbes said:


> Need clipper blade advice and pictures - We were looking to buy one blade for a new Wahl KM10 that I can use to clip the majority of our spoo's body and was hoping to find pictures of spoo's clipped with #5 and #7 blades. I been debating between the two sizes and was hoping that someone could help me please.
> 
> We just bought the Wahl KM10 to supplement our Wahl Bravura because it takes forever to clip Hobbes whole body with the Bravura (love the Bravura but wanted stronger clippers to help get through the body a bit faster.) We bought the metal clipper guard set for the KM10as well but understand that the blades make cutting faster and easier. Hobbes and I would love that!
> 
> ...


I have the KM10. Wahl recommends a no. 30 blade when using the attachable comb/guards. My clippers work well enough with the 10 blade but I can see where they'd perform much better with no. 30 blade. I've got a no. 30 and 15 on order; the 30 for use with the combs, and the 15 for face. I'll continue to use the no. 10 for sanitary area and my 5 n1 rechargeable for feet..


Secret Agent Hobbes said:


> Need clipper blade advice and pictures - We were looking to buy one blade for a new Wahl KM10 that I can use to clip the majority of our spoo's body and was hoping to find pictures of spoo's clipped with #5 and #7 blades. I been debating between the two sizes and was hoping that someone could help me please.
> 
> We just bought the Wahl KM10 to supplement our Wahl Bravura because it takes forever to clip Hobbes whole body with the Bravura (love the Bravura but wanted stronger clippers to help get through the body a bit faster.) We bought the metal clipper guard set for the KM10as well but understand that the blades make cutting faster and easier. Hobbes and I would love that!
> 
> ...


I have the KM10. Wahl recommends a no. 30 blade when using the attachable comb/guards. My clippers work well enough with the 10 blade but I can see where they'd perform much better with no. 30 blade. I've got a no. 30 and 15 on order; the 30 for use with the combs, and the 15 for face. I'll continue to use the no. 10 for sanitary area and my 5n1 rechargeable for feet..


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Forgive me- didn't know 5-1 could be sharpened. Seems like metal combs are the way to go if you get a 5-1. Admit the cordless feature is nice, also more quiet.


----------



## Secret Agent Hobbes (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you so very much everyone for your help and for your pictures!! I imagine that I will be buying more than one blade in the future but everyone has helped me so very much to figure out what size to start with! I love this forum...there are so many amazing people who are always so willing to help us newbie poodle owners (we have had Hobbes just over 2 years and still have so much to learn about grooming and there is always a new grooming tool to try out  Thank you so much everyone!!!


----------

